

Ask HN: how do you promote a niche socail network? - IgorPartola

I recently launched a niche social networking site (lovelyco.de), but I have little insight into how to successfully promote it. What is the best way to do this?
======
shafqat
-Do you have a blog? Starting writing. Share the contents via RSS, Twitter, FB etc.

-Do you have a twitter account? Start following relevant people, get involved in discussions, share your link (don't spam).

-Write to bloggers/journalists who might be interested in covering social networking sites (mashable?)

-Since it's niche, promote your site on every blog, forum, site related to the niche. Again, don't spam but inform others why its to their benefit to join your network.

-Adwords?

EDIT: The site wasnt loading when I tried, so I wrote all of that without
visiting the site. But now that I've seen it, I'm not really sure how this is
a "niche" social network at all. Confused.

-Some sort of content where existing members can win prizes for referring others?

~~~
IgorPartola
It's a site where you can share pieces of code you find interesting and
elegant. The social part comes from the fact vote/karma system and the ability
to discuss code samples. A combination of HN-like interface with the
<http://99-bottles-of-beer.net/> (recently covered on HN). Basically I was
reading blogs like the Daily WTF and found that there are far more sites that
talk about crappy code than good code.

Thanks for the advice. This is great help.

